

Problems with Django - netbyte

I've downloaded Python 64 bit and Django 1.4 on Windows 7, but every time I try to execute "django-admin.py startproject mysite" no project gets created? I've uninstalled django and python multiple times and tried over, and no luck.  How is this fixable?
======
ddorian43
come on dude go at the mailing list or better search google or try python 32
bit and make sure it is python 2 not 3 and next time give more information.
Search on youtube maybe you forgot a step (for example to change the path
variable of windows)

~~~
netbyte
Sorry but, google has no help for this, python 2.7, and can I have a link to
the mailing list?

~~~
ch0wn
<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=django+mailing+list>

The top three links give you everything you need to get help.

------
huxley
You'll want to make sure you have set the PYTHONPATH properly.

Windows is especially fussy about this, so read up on how to set that
environment variable will probably resolve that issue and many similar ones
which will crop up.

